# What's Cooking this weekend?



## Shawn White (May 13, 2005)

Ok, I'll start ... doing another butt in the oven at the Montreal apartment. This time I have liquid smoke per Larry's advice.

You know, the last one was actually pretty good. By the time I sauced it up and in the buns and whatnot I'd have to agree with Larry, didn't notice a heck of a lot of difference. Used a lot of hickory smoked salt. No smoke ring though. I think the initial dissapointment had a lot to do with the change of rub ingrediants. Except for the cayenne, I bought all the spices from the dollar store. Sometimes ya get what ya pay for.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Shawn not sure if I'm cooking anything this weekend.  Maybe Sunday if I get an itch!  Going to a Chili Cookoff tomorrow, so I'll be eating and drinking all day!  

I see you are planning on another butt in the oven.  Next time you have to do Q in the oven, try a rack of spares.  They too, turn out quite well done in the oven.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 13, 2005)

Sorry, I got nothing!!   #-o


----------



## Shawn White (May 13, 2005)

Butt pre-treatment: trimmed it up then sprinkled with hickory smoked salt, followed by a liberal coating of liquid hickory smoke, followed by a prepared mustard slather to hold it all in.

Before I go to bed tonight I will apply the Mr.Brown rub (salt free).

Plan to start it around 6am tomorrow.

I think I'm losing it. I'm actually excited to see how this one comes out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Butt pre-treatment: trimmed it up then sprinkled with hickory smoked salt, followed by a liberal coating of liquid hickory smoke, followed by a prepared mustard slather to hold it all in.
> 
> Before I go to bed tonight I will apply the Mr.Brown rub (salt free).
> 
> ...



Shawn, you make me proud!!  You are improvising!!!  Again, when you are done, minus the smoke ring it'll be hard to tell much difference!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

Got my new Kettle, But ... not tonight. I still have to clean it... So:

Butterfly chicken on the WSM and working on a BBQ bean recipe.

All in prep for WSM Smoke Day.
Here's my menu ... SO FAR !!!
Suggestions more than welcome....

___________________________________

May 28th    Smoke DAY !!

Appetizers:

     >   Abundance of ABT's
     >   BBQ peanuts
     >   Deep Fried Penko Mac'n Cheese squares 

Main:

     >   Boston Butt Pulled Pork 
     >   Beef Brisket 
     >   BBQ Baked Beans
     >   Cole Slaw
     >   Cornbread / or hushpupies 
     >   Garlic Mashers
     >   Grilled Asparagus

Desert:
     >   Dutch Oven Peach Cobbler
     >   Funnel Cakes

Maybe this should be another thread.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Holy Shit, Scotty!!  Can I come over??    Beam me up!!


----------



## txpgapro (May 13, 2005)

It all sound great!  Especially the funnel cakes!!


----------



## Shawn White (May 13, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Holy Shit, Scotty!!  Can I come over??    Beam me up!!


 No kiddin, ditto that


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

Ahhh Yes....
If only I had some friends....      :help:  :tant:

Ohhhh, Ok... I'm only doing one 10+ # butt, one brisket (haven't found it yet, so maybe flat or packer)  and 30 or so ABT's, probably 5-6 adults on-site for the cook, and another 4-5 dropping by during "service" time.

I'm "pretending" to be in a comp. ... not for the presentation side...but the timing side. I've always had a problem getting things on the table at the same time. I'm too much of a perfectionist !!!

Most of the people dropping by are people from work that have smelled BBQ, and occasionally tasted it when I've brought it in, so this will be fun ! LOL


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Still, if I leave Friday night.......   

Nice menu!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Ahhh Yes....
> If only I had some friends....      :help:  :tant:
> 
> Ohhhh, Ok... I'm only doing one 10+ # butt, one brisket (haven't found it yet, so maybe flat or packer)  and 30 or so ABT's, probably 5-6 adults on-site for the cook, and another 4-5 dropping by during "service" time.
> ...



Scotty with all of that food you are cooking, if you post your address you will have alot of friends...........................................until the foods gone!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2005)

VT is just East of NY State .... for those that think Vermont is a separate country.  :!:  

If you're coming up, let me know, I'll get some more grub !
http://tinyurl.com/bgmvo

LOL !

:edit:
So far...




Why do I always get the chix with no breasts?  

( Shut up! ...  Especially you Tony! .... it's a CHICKEN joke!  OK? )


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2005)

Nice hen, but I think you're supposed to stick 'er between the legs, not in the leg. :lmao:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2005)

:grin:    #-o  =D>


----------



## Shawn White (May 15, 2005)

Seems like it was a quiet weekend cookwise for the members.

Larry, how was the Chili cookoff? Have you recovered yet or still suffering the IBTs?  :grin: 

My oven butt came out fine. The liquid smoke had a sour smell in addition to the hickory smell and I was concerned the taste of that would be there as well but I couldn't detect it.

Couldn't get all fired up to take any pics but it's good with vinegar sauce or BBQ sauce. 7 pounds boneless took 13 hours @ 250F. Cooked it 'till it felt done. It pulled great and had rendered nicely.

Tonight's dinner was to heat up leftover PP in a bit of vinegar sauce, then put it in a bun with lettuce, tomatoe, mayo, hickory salt and sharp white cheddar. Pretty tasty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Seems like it was a quiet weekend cookwise for the members.
> 
> Larry, how was the Chili cookoff? Have you recovered yet or still suffering the IBTs?  :grin:
> 
> ...



Shawn,
        Chili Cook Off was great, I have been recuperating all day.  Finally able to nurse a few beers, but I'm still a bit groggy!  What is an IBT?  You gotta be careful with the liquid smoke, a little goes along way!  At least you cooked something BBQ related this weekend!  I've had a LOT of cold beer, bad chili and my wife is making hamburgers in a skillet as I type!  Please PM me a pulled pork sandwich!!


----------



## Shawn White (May 15, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ...What is an IBT?...


 It Burns Twice    :grin: 

No good chili? Sorry to hear ... too bad.

Sammich sent ....


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":270809mp]...What is an IBT?...


 It Burns Twice    :grin: 

No good chili? Sorry to hear ... too bad.

Sammich sent ....[/quote:270809mp]

First of all, thanks for the sammich!  Now that's good eats!  

Yes, I indeed was suffering IBT's!  Some of the chili was WAAAAAAAY to hot to eat.  Didn't realize it until this morning though!     But for some reason, consuming alcohol makes you think it's okay to eat it!  Other chili was way over seasoned with cumin or was burnt in the pot or had other garbage mixed in with it.  There were a couple that were pretty darned good though, but the majority I wouldn't even call chili!


----------



## Rob D. (May 16, 2005)

Did some thick pork chops over the weekend.  Brined with a maple syrup and apple juice combo, smoked with maple and apple.  No rub, just a quickly concocted sauce with the same flavor and a little cinnamon.  pulled the chops at 145, yummy....had some kielbasa going at the same time.  Wsm was still pretty hot, so i took some pork cutlets, covered 'em with pig powder, rolled 'em up and threw them on.  put some maple horesradish mustard on them and then just maple syrup.  Syrup got nice an crusty, but not burnt.  Overcooked them a little, but they were still pretty good.....

Rob


----------



## Shawn White (May 16, 2005)

Those maple/apple brined chops sound awesome Rob! 

I often do that 'cook something else on cuz I still have heat and time thing too'.


----------



## Rob D. (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, I'm on a big maple/apple kick right now.  For Xmas someone gave me some industrial grade maple syrup (a gallon), so I've been doing some experimenting.  Trying to work out a decent maple/hot bbq sauce for wings and ribs...

Rob


----------

